# Older singer sewing machine problem



## Francesca00000 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have an older singer sewing machine. Whilst sewing with some fabric that had sequins on it the needle hit the sequins as I was sewing, it must of been two back to back, the needle stopped and made a loud bang as though it had hit something. After that it has stopped working properly. Now, when you press the pedal the needle goes down but it doesn't collect the bottom thread to make the stitch. It's as though something's moved out of place. Can anyone help? I just don't want to go to the repair shop if it's something I can fix myself!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the TSF :wave:

I assume you checked the bottom spool and its holder (bobbin case) ?

BG


----------



## Francesca00000 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, what do you mean by "checked" I've got it out and checked the thread is wound properly and tried it again. I've also had a look under the needle and bobbin in the casing but i can't see anything. Is there any way a build up of lint could cause it to stop working? thanks.


----------



## Muppy03 (Jun 22, 2009)

I would say you have bent the needle, have you tried replacing it?


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Muppy has it right I think, just a slight bend is enough to move the thread away so the rotary hook doesn't grab it to wrap it around the bobbin thread.

Ken.


----------

